# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  cần tìm spindle đục đá

## aladin

võ công chưa có nên nhờ các bác chỉ với. e cần một spindle đục đá granite loại lớn khoang 20kW. mà kiếm hoài không thấy có ai có hay có loại nào sài được chỉ e với. 
e đang định làm con như này nhà mình co ai làm chưa cho e theo học nghê với.  cám ơn cả nhà

----------


## terminaterx300

> võ công chưa có nên nhờ các bác chỉ với. e cần một spindle đục đá granite loại lớn khoang 20kW. mà kiếm hoài không thấy có ai có hay có loại nào sài được chỉ e với. 
> e đang định làm con như này nhà mình co ai làm chưa cho e theo học nghê với.  cám ơn cả nhà


inbox nhé. nhưng tốn bạc lắm nhé

----------

